# Cost..options...questions!!



## mutley18 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I'm new to the site and have been reading some of the older posts to try and understand the jargon and read about the journeys other same-sex couples have travelled to become parents!!  I am 33 and have been with my partner for 7 years (in a civil partnership for 2 years) and I will (hopefully) be the one having the baby. 

My partner and I have only recently starting looking into having a family.  I had no idea how confusing and emotional it all would be and also how costly it would be.  Im worried that we won't be able to afford it as we have limited funds, I also had an abnormal smear last year so not sure if this will make a difference to the treatment offered 

We don't think NHS will fund any of the treatment unless there are fertility problems (I'm just waiting for my pct's policy to confirm this!!) So far i haven't had any fertility tests completed as I wanted to know my options before I visited the GP as I didn't want to be fobbed off, I wanted to know which tests to ask for and some private clinics seem to do a package where all tests are included anyway!!  

When we looked at CARE we were quoted nearly £2000 for registration, tests and one cycle of IUI, subsequent cycles would be £1400! (this would be our ideal option provided I have no fertility issues).  Can any one give me an idea if this is what most private clinics charge??  What other options do we have?  We live in Derbyshire.  Do NHS clinics offer self-funded treatments and our they cheaper?

I just feel so low already and havent even started the journey, there seems so many obstacles to overcome and i wonder if its even worth getting my hopes up just to have them dashed  

(sorry for the negative post im probably just hormanal at the moment)


----------



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi there and welcome,

I understand how you feel as when you first look into it the cost particularly is quite a shock. You'll find lots of help and support here. We're Manchester based and I can tell you that in Manchester and Chester where we are the PCTs have said you have to self-fund 6x IUI before they fund IVF. We were lucky and managed to get most of the tests for free through our GP in Chester apart from the ultrasound (£135) and AMH (£85) which we have paid for at Manchester fertility services . We had to argue the case though and it does depend on how sympathetic your GP is. Have you spoken to your GP about your abnormal smear? It might calm your fears. There is lots of information on here about the different clinics but £1350ish is about the cost at MfS for IUI plus consultation (£170). It is very expensive. Other clinics may be cheaper and if you travel you have to weigh up those additional costs. Some clinics will do a three cycle package too. Most of the girls on here are self-funding I think but I know a couple recently had success with taking their PCT to court and won! I hope you manage to find a cheaper option and if you do let us know  Best of luck with it all x


----------



## astrila (Sep 26, 2012)

Does that price for a cycle include donor sperm? and any medication? 

I have had IUIs at Cardiff and recently had IVF at Bristol. The costs have been mind boggling and there can be a lot of difference between clinics so I would research all clinics that you could possibly get to. Travelling is a pain but it can be worth it.

We have had to self fund all treatment apart from the initial blood tests which I managed to get done on the NHS although the nurse at my local surgery wasn't happy about doing them all.


----------



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

Yes that price includes donor sperm. I agree it's well worth researching clinics for prices but I'd also look at success rates and reputation as well because you need to be in good hands. There's lots of info in the regional sections and IUI sections of this site too x


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Are you definitely doing IUI?

If you want to consider other options, I'm doing IVF with egg sharing, which means my costs are reduced.  I paid £300 for initial tests at Care Manc, then I paid £1300 for IVF with donor sperm.  The cost might increase by another £1000 depending on the post-egg collection options such as freezing leftover embryos and taking them to blast stage.  However, the success rates of IVF are much higher than IUI, which is what justified me doing it.  Of course, the down sides are having to take all the drugs and egg collection being quite invasive.  Also, you have to wait at Care to be matched to a recipient, and there's the emotional aspect of donating eggs.

It's only an option, possibly one you wouldn't think of unless IUI didn't work out. 

As annica said, it's a nightmare all the money and the rulings of the various PCTs.

I also did IUI abroad, which is sooo cheap - £300 for IUI including donor sperm!  But the flights and accomodation really pushed the prices up to about £800 each time, and also the sperm was all anonymous so the child will never be able to trace their biological father.


----------



## astrila (Sep 26, 2012)

I did several cycles of IUI at Cardiff and I did get pregnant during one of those cycles.. During another cycle, I over stimulated so they converted to an IVF cycle. 

When we changed to Bristol, we went straight for IVF. The consultant didn't even mention IUI to us! IVF can be really daunting and I did end up in hospital with hyper stimulation but I have no regrets.


----------



## mutley18 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies  

I suppose until i have any tests done i cant rule out any options IUI may not even be one of them!! Im hoping to get to my GP this month to ask what tests they would be willing to perform.
Im certainly not against egg sharing i suppose i just assumed i would be too old  

Once i know what treatment is gonna be best i'll have to research clinics and take it from there  

Will keep you posted


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Just so you know, you can egg share under 35, so if it was to be an option, don't leave it too late. 

Good luck with your gp! I got quite a few tests done by going to my local sti clinic.


----------



## mutley18 (Feb 25, 2013)

Didnt think about sti clinic!!


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi - I did IUI's (with clomid) through my local hospital (Leicester) which were cheaper £800 inc sperm at the time but I just wasn't happy with them. I then went to Care Notts for my IVF & got lucky. My boy is 2 soon & I'm looking into egg share at the moment. Care Notts were fantastic so check them out too.


----------

